# 2006-07 Season Win-Loss Predictions!



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The preseason is almost upon us, time for some sixer predictions. Post your predictions here by October 30. The person(s) closest to the end season sixer Win-Loss total will be repped by all active sixer board members.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

43-39


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

45-37


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Optomisitic, 35-48 (Same as Iggy draft record)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

45-37.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

42-40


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

39-43


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Optomisitic, 35-48 (Same as Iggy draft record)


Isnt there only 82 games???

Anyways....48-34


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

47 -35


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

40-42


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

39-43


----------



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

Kunlun said:


> 45-37.


i alredy did dat 1


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

mini_iverson213 said:


> i alredy did dat 1


That's fine, you'll both win.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> 47 -35



If we win 47 games, I'll give you all my money, plus exclusive first round playoff tickets.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

40-42


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> If we win 47 games, I'll give you all my money, plus exclusive first round playoff tickets.


 You are 14 years old tops, I dont think he cares too much for your money, or your "exclusive first round playoff tickets"


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

28-54


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

38-44


----------



## canadiantrip (Oct 15, 2006)

46-36


------------------
Billiard Parlors


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

41-41


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Optomisitic, 35-48 (Same as Iggy draft record)


As much as it pains me you were almost dead on, I will rep you


----------

